# Germany after world war 1?



## mitcharller (Sep 29, 2010)

Social consequences of the War

German society changed enormously as a result of the war. During the war the percentage of women in the workforce had risen to 37%, a massive rise. At the end of the war this figure did not fall dramatically, meaning that from now on women had a significant role to play in the german economy. The reaction of many Germans to the ending of the war also had a large impact on German Society. Many of the former soldiers were of the opinion that they had not lost the war, they believed that the army had been cheated. (Hitler later phrased this as 'The Stab in the back'). As a consequence of this many germans looked for people to blame. Some lay the blame in the hands of the Kaiser. Others, many others, looked to the new Government. They had immediately sued for peace and accepted the terms of the Armistice. For many Germans this showed that they were largely to blame. Other theories that were popular amongst the former soldiers were that it was the result of Communists or Jews. So in the immediate Post War era, there is a mass of suspicion within Germany. Combined with these factors is the potential threat to the social order. Under the Kaiser the armed forces and aristocratic Prussian elite had enjoyed many privileges. These groups now had to try and reestablish their authority. In a democracy this proves difficult and can lead to further tension. The first President of the Weimar republic, Ebert, worked hard to try and win the support of the elite groups. he wanted their support in order to maximise the stability of the new republic. Likewise he had to work hard to gain the support of the army, who in return needed his support if they were to survive as a significant political power in the years following the peace settlement.

Economic Consequences of the War

The cost during the war was bordering on $40 Billion. Consider the fact that there has been 85 years of inflation since this expenditure, in modern terms this figure would be closer to $1100 Billion

The German economy had suffered terribly during the war. Industrial output fell by over 40% between 1914 and 1918. Machinery was, at the end of the war, obsolete in many cases, run by ill trained people - remember that millions of working men had been killed in the war. The workforce was not physically fit enough to work as hard as required as food shortages had been so bad that, "Germans ate dogs, crows, zoo animals and rodents, and even the front-line troops were reduced to meager portions of horse-meat." Estimates suggest that up to 35% of all trade was organised illegally on the Black market. The economy also suffered from shortages of raw materials. From 1915 until the end of the war, Germans were forbidden to drive a car. The situation hardy improved as a result of the Armistice, the Germans hadn't the means to purchase fuel on a large scale and found it difficult to purchase raw materials in any case as the international community shunned them as a consequence of the war.

Political impact of the war

This is the most obvious area of change. The war led to the kaiser being forced into abdication. This left a power vacuum that was filled by the Weimar Republic, see last weeks notes. However there were other political consequences of the war that may be less obvious. The food shortages across Germany led to a radicalisation of peoples views. As a result extremist views, such as communism, became widely supported, particularly in the industrial cities. In 1919 there were several Left Wing uprisings; The Spartacist's attempting a revolution in Berlin and a short lived Soviet Republic was formed in Bavaria. The implications of these uprisings are great. The government was forced to make use of a body called the Freikorps This group was made up of disillusioned soldiers, who were right wing in their beliefs. Some historians argue that the methods employed by the government at this early stage of its existence, led partially to the governments fall 14 years later.

Germany was extremely isolated at the end of the war. Trade was hard to come by as most of her previous trading partners now sunned Germany, preferring to do Business with the victorious Allies. Likewise the germans struggled diplomatically, most notoriously their views were ignored at the Peace conference at Versailles.

Physical cost of the war

The cost of the war for Germany is estimated to be in the region of $38 Billion.

In addition to this consider the massive loss of life. Germany suffered the loss of 1.7 million young men, with another 4.3 million men being wounded during the conflict. The total casualties amounted to over 7 million, though this includes some men who were prisoners or listed as missing.

I'm a semi-intelligent spammer but the mod team still caught me.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2010)

This Sunday, WW1 will officially "end" with the last $97M repartition payment by the German gov't - according to Der Spiegel.

Legacy of Versailles: Germany Closes Book on World War I With Final Reparations Payment - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International



MM


----------



## timshatz (Sep 29, 2010)

michaelmaltby said:


> This Sunday, WW1 will officially "end" with the last $97M repartition payment by the German gov't - according to Der Spiegel.
> 
> Legacy of Versailles: Germany Closes Book on World War I With Final Reparations Payment - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International
> 
> ...



Talk about a long term loan! What is that, 91 years?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2010)

To everyone wondering. The thread starter was banned because he had hidden links Spamming websites that were not related to the topic. It was just a clever attempt at advertising. That is why he is banned.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 29, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> To everyone wondering. The thread starter was banned because he had hidden links Spamming websites that were not related to the topic. It was just a clever attempt at advertising. That is why he is banned.



Why that SOB! Glad you banned him. As if Imperial Germany didn't have enough problems. Lose the War, Lose the Kaiser and now, SPAM! 

Old Hindenburg can't catch a break.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2010)

timshatz said:


> Why that SOB! Glad you banned him. As if Imperial Germany didn't have enough problems. Lose the War, Lose the Kaiser and now, SPAM!
> 
> Old Hindenburg can't catch a break.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2010)

timshatz said:


> Why that SOB! Glad you banned him. As if Imperial Germany didn't have enough problems. Lose the War, Lose the Kaiser and now, SPAM!
> 
> Old Hindenburg can't catch a break.



WOW, hadn't seen that trick before. They do get more intelligent, don't they? Good job catching him!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------

